# Building a Stage for a Music Hall



## Honda14 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm designing and building a stage for a music hall and need to know the best way to build it so the stage doesn't have a hollow sound. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe filled with insulation (fiberglass, cotton, etc):huh:

That's what people use when they build a riser for the seats, and sand to fill up the stage in the front.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I would think that spray on foam insulation would have a positve impact. If moisture isn't a problem use a 1/2" underlayment of MDF, with 5/8 - 3/4" Plywood on top. If possible put a thin foam barrier between the layers.

Use lots of cross members.

I am sure someone with real construction experience will chime in.

Paul


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

A mix of Sal and Ace would be my suggestion. Fiberglass to fill the voids and more mass to the top layer (plywood/foam/plywood sandwitch)


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

Honda14,

Will this stage have dancers on it, or just musical performances? (That makes a difference on what you surface it with) Do you need any moveable units on it? (like a drum riser) How tall, deep, wide will it be? What are the overall room dimensions? What type floor (concrete, wood?) will it be mounted on? Will you want it to be moved, or will it remain fixed? Are you going first class, on the cheap, or in between?

If proper isolation is used in framing members, It's OK to have a totally open space under the stage, which allows the ability to get under it for wiring, etc. Making closed 'cells' by paneling up framing members brings the possibility of having air volumes resonant at audible frequencies. Having a total open space under the sage creates an air volume that wont resonate at frequencies you care about.

Your best friend is pink sill seal. It's reasonably cheap at the home supply store. A layer between your floor and the framing and one between the framing and the stage subfloor works wonders at reducing transmission.

Loosely couple the frames to the subfloor, and ensure a gap around all the panels, so vibrations are not coupled from panel to panel. 

Since I have dancing from Contra Dances, Square dances, clogging, and Irish, I have finished my main stage with a 2 mm rubber sheet, followed by 1/4" Masonite topcoated with Varthane that had first been given a coat of charcoal paint. Maintenence since then is a re-coat of varnish once a year.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

In Omaha there was a venue that went out of buisness...they were filming a scene for a movie that my friends band was part of in the building. None of the original equipment was still there so the production company brought in a sound system for me to use.

I had heard some things about the stage in the building and I was happy it was still there. I was able to dig around a bit and was really pleased to find the word on the street was true. 
It was really cool...made fromlots and lots of 2x6's heavily braced to be very ridgid...3/4" plywood.

The stage had the subs built into the front of the stage.

The hollow inside was completely filled with sand. 

It was the deadest stage I have ever worked with.


----------

